# NM Draw Results are out.



## fishermans (Aug 12, 2010)

New Mexico draw results for deer, elk, pronghorn antelope, bighorn sheep, Barbary sheep, ibex and javelina draw are now available online at https://onlinesales.wildlife.state.nm.us/public/lucky-lookup

I was not successful for elk


----------

